# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço em Leiria

## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Existe aqui em Leiria, um restaurante de nome "Codea" que têm um aquario de Àgua Salgada na sala de refeições, aquário esse com as medidas de 150x100x70, com corais moles e peixes.
Um restaurante bastante simpático, com uma apresentação muito boa e com uma comida fora de serie.
Jà falei com o proprietário de forma a saber qual a disponibilidade dele, em nós fazermos lá um convivio de aquariofilistas marinhos, o qual me respondeu que havia toda a disponibilidade da parte dele, e que conseguiria fazer um preço acessivel, mediante o nº de pessoas que adrissem.
Apontaríamos o convivio para o dia 16 de Janeiro, ou se tiverem uma data mais adequada, poderão colocar a vossa proposta aqui no tópico.

Ficarei então a aguardar o vosso feed-back ,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, podes contar comigo.

Fica bem.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Paulo,
podes contar cmg e vou falar com alguns amigos mas mais tarde confirmo numero certo.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
é uma boa ideia, eu gostava de ir mais a minha mulher mas só posso confirmar mais para diante.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá Paulo,
não vou poder ir a esse jantar, mas vou estar em leiria no dia 7 deste mês e curtia ir lá fazer uma refeição!
Será que podias enviar a morada desse restaurante para por no GPS?
Abraço!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Paulo,
> não vou poder ir a esse jantar, mas vou estar em leiria no dia 7 deste mês e curtia ir lá fazer uma refeição!
> Será que podias enviar a morada desse restaurante para por no GPS?
> Abraço!


Boas Marcos 

Google é grande amigo:

Restaurante "O Côdea"
RESTAURANTE O CODEA - Google Maps

Coordenadas:
N39º48'18.04"
W8º52'37.05"

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Quem for a este Almoço vai ter sorte...
Almocei lá hoje, boa comida, bom preço, bons aquários, staff bastante simpatico! 
Que mais se pode pedir?
Antes de entrar, reparem no lado esquerdo, está a ser montado um salgado de  290x90x70 se não me engano...

E obrigado ao Anthony pelas coordenadas! Mas atenção que elas dizem que chegamos ao destino uns metros antes! hehe
Abraço.

----------


## hernani esteves

Gostava de ir. Se for no sabado ao almoço é optimo da para estender a conversa e ver as poças da malta.

Um abraço, 

Hernani Esteves


Ps: Parabéns pela iniciativa.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Existe aqui em Leiria, um restaurante de nome "Codea" que têm um aquario de Àgua Salgada na sala de refeições, aquário esse com as medidas de 150x100x70, com corais moles e peixes.
> Um restaurante bastante simpático, com uma apresentação muito boa e com uma comida fora de serie.
> Jà falei com o proprietário de forma a saber qual a disponibilidade dele, em nós fazermos lá um convivio de aquariofilistas marinhos, o qual me respondeu que havia toda a disponibilidade da parte dele, e que conseguiria fazer um preço acessivel, mediante o nº de pessoas que adrissem.
> Apontaríamos o convivio para o dia 09 de Janeiro, ou se tiverem uma data mais adequada, poderão colocar a vossa proposta aqui no tópico.
> 
> Ficarei então a aguardar o vosso feed-back ,



Olá a todos

Então pessoal como é, não há vontade de virem ate Leiria, fazer um convivio e ver uns aquários cá da malta.

Fico à espera das vossas inscrições.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

em principio podes contar com mais um :SbOk: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Presente !  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá: 

Não sei se vale a pena ir a Leiria ver os aquários que por lá tem mas vale pelo convivio, conta comigo.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Não sei se vale a pena ir a Leiria ver os aquários que por lá tem mas vale pelo convivio, conta comigo.


Mais tarde coloco o programa das festas

Gostaria de saber as vossas opiniões e claro contar com a vossa presença
Irei tentar hoje colocar aqui a ementa disponivel e o preço por pessoa.

Venham passar um dia agradavel vendo aquarios e comendo uma boa comida  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Boas Paulo 

Em principio podes contar comigo,nao costumo falhar a estas coisas e 
e sempre um prazer estar no meio de amigos como os que já vi inscritos.
*

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Um jantar com este programa e com este elenco é de louvar!

Ainda por cima na nossa zona!

Só não tinha dito nada porque tinha que confirmar que não trabalhava.

Se couber mais um (sou pequeno) conta comigo Paulo.

Posso levar máquina para tirar umas fotos? Preciso de roubar ideias  :yb665: 

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Mas em que dia é o jantar? Não vejo isso el lado algum.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

9 de Janeiro

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Por motivos profissionais, nao vou poder estar disponivel neste dia 9-01-2010, pelo que propunha alteração da data para o dia 16-01-2010.
Assim sendo, gostaria de saber se da vossa parte não haverá inconveniente para esta data.
Agurado vosso feedback.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

da minha parte mantenho a presença na nova data.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Confirmo 16

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Ok

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok. então que seja dia 16  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Fialho

Olá! Boa Noite! Esta iniciativa parece-me de grande valor pelo que se ainda houver disponibilidade, eu e a minha esposa gostaríamos de estar presentes. Fico a aguardar noticias.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, aponta aí mais um

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá! Boa Noite! Esta iniciativa parece-me de grande valor pelo que se ainda houver disponibilidade, eu e a minha esposa gostaríamos de estar presentes. Fico a aguardar noticias.


Olá Fialho

Confirmado entao 2 pessoas


abraço
Paulo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Amanha coloco aqui a ementa e o programa das festa para o almoço convivio do dia 16 de janeiro no restaurante codea.
Então pessoal nao ha mais inscrições.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
então sempre é almoço ? pensei que era jantar.
se for almoço consigo ir mais a minha mulher. 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá boa noite 
> então sempre é almoço ? pensei que era jantar.
> se for almoço consigo ir mais a minha mulher. 
> um abraço
> afonso


Olá Afonso

Confirmado entao

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Não gosto de prometer e muito menos de falhar... mas...

Se nada de contrário houver em relação a minha vontade também irei estar presente no almoço em questão.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Ementa para o Almoço do dia 16 Janeiro 2010.

*Entradas

Camarão, Melão, Presunto, Queijo Fresco, entre outros

Pratos para escolha

-Posta à Casaleiro
-Frango na cesta à codea
-Bifinhos de Porco à codea
-Bacalhau com Natas
Bebidas até a 1 litro por pessoa, sobremesa e café.

Preço -15 Euros por pessoa


Concentração ás 10h30 no Mosteiro da Batalha

 - 11h00 - Visita ao aquario Paulo Oliveira
 - 11h30 - Visita a 2 lojas de aquariofilia salgada de Leiria
 - 12h30 - Visita ao Aquario do Heitor Simoes
 - 13h00 - Saída para Almoço 
 Da parte da tarde, irá-se visitar o aquário do João Frederico e o Aquário do Fernando Soares.*

A colocação destes horários, são exclusivamente para termos noção do tempo, claro que nao irão ser cumpridos à regra.

Alguns dados sobre o restaurante e coordenadas para gps

http://www.ocodea.com/index2.html
http://maps.google.pt/maps/place?cid...Codea%2Bleiria

Coordenadas

Coordenadas:
N39º48'18.04"
W8º52'37.05"

----------


## hernani esteves

Conta comigo.
Não é preciso escolher a ementa previamente????

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

*Pessoal inscrito para Almoço no proximo dia 16 de Janeiro de 2010*

*Paulo Oliveira
  Fernando Soares
  Heitor Simões
  João Frederico
  Hernani
  Nuno Filipe
  Carlos Mota
  Duarte Araujo
  Artur e filho
  Paulo Serrano
  Paulo Bravo
  Paulo Marinheiro
  Julio Macieira
  Carlos Basaloco
  Afonso321 e Esposa
  FFialho e Esposa
  Joaquim Galinhas
  Raul Bernardino
  Rui Silveira Nunes e Esposa
  Henrique Oliveira*

Então Pessoal não há mais inscriçoes, preciso de confirmar para o restaurante até dia 15 as 00h00, venham de lá essas inscrições

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Então essas inscrições, vamos todos passar um dia agradavel em convivio e a fazer o que tanto gostamos, ver e falar de aquários

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> *Pessoal inscrito para Almoço no proximo dia 16 de Janeiro de 2010*
> 
> *Paulo Oliveira
>   Fernando Soares
>   Heitor Simões
>   João Frederico
>   Hernani
> ...


 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Deixo aqui meu contacto pessoal para o caso de alguem necessitar contactar no dia do almoço convivio, no caso de alguma eventualidade.

Paulo Oliveira
960499616

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Não é preciso escolher a ementa previamente????


não houve resposta a esta pergunta  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> não houve resposta a esta pergunta



Olá Hernani e Duarte Araujo

Peço desculpa, mas nao reparei no topico, mas nao e necessario proceder à encomenda da refeição antecipadamente

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas a todos,

Novatos também são bem vindos?  :Whistle: 
Ou é preciso ter aquario já com pelo menos 10 frags... :yb624: 
Estava a pensar ir...eu e o meu irmão (Joao e Vasco Gomes)!

Pelo que vi podemos dar a confirmação até dia 15 não é isso?

Ab
João

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Hernani e Duarte Araujo
> 
> Peço desculpa, mas nao reparei no topico, mas nao e necessario proceder à encomenda da refeição antecipadamente


já estava a pensar que tinhamos de provar os 4 pratos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas a todos,
> 
> Novatos também são bem vindos? 
> Ou é preciso ter aquario já com pelo menos 10 frags...
> Estava a pensar ir...eu e o meu irmão (Joao e Vasco Gomes)!
> 
> Pelo que vi podemos dar a confirmação até dia 15 não é isso?
> 
> Ab
> João


Olá João

Aqui no forum não há novatos, nem velhos, mas sim membros e claro que somos todos benvindos.
E de certeza que será bastante produtivo para vocês na medida que se estão a iniciar neste maravilhoso hobbie, e irão adquirir e ver aquarios que lhes permite aprender algo e trocar experiencias

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Paulo, conta comigo :SbBiere5: 

Abraço,

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Paulo, conta comigo
> 
> Abraço,


Estava a ver que não dizias nada. Ainda hoje de manhã me lembrei de ti,  e estava para me meter contigo lol

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Estava a ver que não dizias nada. Ainda hoje de manhã me lembrei de ti,  e estava para me meter contigo lol
> 
> Abraço


 :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Abraço,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Ementa para o Almoço do dia 16 Janeiro 2010.
> 
> *Entradas
> 
> Camarão, Melão, Presunto, Queijo Fresco, entre outros
> 
> Pratos para escolha
> ...



A carne já está a assar?  :SbSourire2: 

É preciso levar uns saquinhos para trazer os frags?  :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> A carne já está a assar? 
> 
> É preciso levar uns saquinhos para trazer os frags?


Olá Nuno

Não é preciso vires carregado com sacos, deixa tar, nao quero te canses, levas frags noutra altura :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


Então Pessoal

Venham de lá essas inscrições, vamos passar um dia agradavel todos juntos.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Infelizmente não vou poder ir... :Icon Cry: ..tou com uma valente amigdalite e tb tenho outro compromisso inadiável... :Prabaixo: 

Divirtam-se e depois postem fotos... :Coradoeolhos: 

Nuno traz frags para mim também  :SbSourire2: . Ai...ainda não posso  :yb668: ...reef a acabar de secar a tinta!

Ab
Joao

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Grande dia de confraternização :SbBiere5: , simplesmente 5 estrelas....que venham as fotos. :Palmas: 

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Grande dia de confraternização, simplesmente 5 estrelas....que venham as fotos.
> 
> Abraço,



Olá Pessoal

Espero que este dia tenha correspondido Às vossas espectativas, e que tenham gostado deste dia.
Caso alguma coisa não tenha corrido da melhor maneira e vos possa ter desiludido, espero que com os erros possa ter aprendido e numa proxima nao os haja.
Obrigado a todos os que vieram pelo dia bem passado, e agora que venham as fotos e testemunhos do pessoal, para que os que infelizmente nao puderam estar presentes possam igualmente disfrutar parcialmente do dia que tivemos.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo desde há pouco 
Não tenho palavras, foi espectacular, a rapaziada é porreira foi um òptimo convívio, os aquários então nem se fala, gostava de poder transportar um para minha casa.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## João Soares

Ola Paulo parabens pela organização do evento, ainda bem que o Ricardo Pinto e o Carlos Basaloco me "desencaminharam" á ultima da hora para ir com eles. O convivio foi muito bom.
Parabens

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boa noite, parabéns ao Paulo pela excelente iniciativa.
Foi sem dúvida um dia muito bem passado de convivio entre aficionados da aquariofilia marinha.

O almoço foi excelente  :Palmas:  (restaurante 5* com excelente comida e espaço então nem se fala... para onde quer que olhemos só vemos aquarios  :yb624:  era capaz de ir lá almoçar todos os dias  :yb624: )

O resto do programa, foi a visita a alguns aquarios de amigos aqui do forum. Parabens a todos  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  

Agora é esperar pelas fotos...   :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Paulo,

Foi um excelente dia passado, o Restaurante tem nota maxima, comida e decoração dos aquários estavam 5*****,mais daqui a uns tempos é que vai ser e quero voltar la para ver esse magnifico aquário da entrada. Adorei a visita a casa do Fernado Soares, muito bom mesmo.

Parabens 

abraço

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Paulo obrigado pela disponibilidade e por nos teres proporcionado este dia magnifico , com pessoas ***** estrelas ,excelente escolha do restaurante (tenho que lá ir quando o aquário grande estiver cheio) staff muito simpático e acolhedor .
Obrigado também ao Heitor Simões e Fernando Soares por nos terem recebido nas suas casas
Para podermos desfrutar  dos seus aquários magníficos são a prova viva que o centro do pais
Tem pessoas que se dedicam de uma maneira muito séria à aquariofilia oferecendo o que há
de melhor para que os seres vivos no interior do aquário se sintam em casa.
Espero que me venham visitar em Lisboa  .
Grande Abraço a todos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Paulo obrigado pela disponibilidade e por nos teres proporcionado este dia magnifico , com pessoas ***** estrelas ,excelente escolha do restaurante (tenho que lá ir quando o aquário grande estiver cheio) staff muito simpático e acolhedor .
> Obrigado também ao Heitor Simões e Fernando Soares por nos terem recebido nas suas casas
> Para podermos desfrutar  dos seus aquários magníficos são a prova viva que o centro do pais
> Tem pessoas que se dedicam de uma maneira muito séria à aquariofilia oferecendo o que há
> de melhor para que os seres vivos no interior do aquário se sintam em casa.
> Espero que me venham visitar em Lisboa  .
> Grande Abraço a todos


Desculpa o Offtopic
Boas António




> Tem pessoas que se dedicam de uma maneira muito séria à aquariofilia oferecendo o que há
> de melhor para que os seres vivos no interior do aquário se sintam em casa.


Isso aplica se a ti também, segundo me lembro tens um aquário que ate da gosto, para quando um topic do teu aquário?  :Coradoeolhos:  :Whistle:  :SbSourire2: 

Parabéns Paulo pela iniciativa, parece que pelo o que se tem falado foi um convívio e pêras.
Fazia falta mais convívios destes

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Desculpa o Offtopic
> 
> 
> Parabéns Paulo pela iniciativa, parece que pelo o que se tem falado foi um convívio e pêras.
> Fazia falta mais convívios destes


Olá Anthony

Parabéns tem de estar todos os que possibilitaram que este dia se tivesse tornado possivel, pois o convivio e a troca de experiencias foram excelentes.
Além de estarem presentes 30 pessoas, penso que poderiamos ter sido mais, mas de certeza que houveram condicionantes que não possibilitaram mais pessoal estar presente.

De certeza de que numa proxima havera mais inscrições  e o que correu menos bem será ultrapassado para a positiva.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


deixem é lá a conversa de treta :yb624:  :yb624: 

mandem é para aqui as fotos :Coradoeolhos: 

tanta maquina a disparar e nem um fotozita :Cool: 

dia fenomenal,já parecia os velhos tempos

boa rapaziada,pessoal antigo já a muito desaparecido

pessoal novo com muita sede de aprender, isto sim :SbOk2:  é que é o melhor da aquariofilia

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Parabéns pela iniciativa Paulo. E os meus parabéns também pelo restaurante, 5 estrelas.

Estou como o Carlos Mota... isto já parece os velhos tempos. É o 2º encontro que vou no espaço de 2 meses. O espírito do fórum de há uns anos atrás está a voltar  :Palmas: 

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Bom dia

A verdade tem de ser dita, as coisas funcionam melhor a norte do que sul neste tipo de iniciativas, vá se lá saber porquê  :Admirado:  e a verdade é esta, foi um dia bem passado, bem organizado  :Pracima:  (Paulo podes continuar estás aprovado) 
E quero deixar aqui um agradecimento ao Paulo ao Heitor e ao Fernando, por nos terem deixado invadir as suas casas e alterar as suas rotinas diárias, os aquários estavam muito bons e mostravam bem a dedicação dos seus donos. Espero que continuem porque estão no bom caminho.

Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Foi realmente um dia bem passado.

Gostei muito de conhecer alguns membros e de trocar experiências.

Parabens ao Paulo Oliveira pela organização.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Boas

Ache que já disseram tudo e faço minhas as palavras dos restantes ao dizerem o dia bem passado que foi.

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Mais uma vez Paulo desculpa o offtopic

Olá Anthony ,a meu ver ainda não tenho um aquário que se possa apresentar , mas esforço-me ao máximo para dar as melhores condições de vida aos seres que nele habitam.
Quando puderes vires a Lisboa manda uma MP para vires cá e constatar que não é nada de especial e ai poderemos conversar melhor.
 Grande Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Mais uma vez Paulo desculpa o offtopic
> 
> Olá Anthony ,a meu ver ainda não tenho um aquário que se possa apresentar , mas esforço-me ao máximo para dar as melhores condições de vida aos seres que nele habitam.
> Quando puderes vires a Lisboa manda uma MP para vires cá e constatar que não é nada de especial e ai poderemos conversar melhor.
>  Grande Abraço


Que modesto  :Coradoeolhos:  António

 :SbOk3: 

P.S. Aceito o convite António

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Paulo, quero deixar aqui os parabéns por esta iniciativa e pelo sucesso alcançado, foi um convívio muito saudável. Foi bom ver caras conhecidas que andavam "desaparecidas" á algum tempo, foi bom conhecer pessoas que só tinha contacto aqui no fórum, um dia muito bem passado.
O almoço foi muito bom, a comida e a vista  :SbSourire2:  tantos os aquários como aqueles "Discos" que estavam sentados na mesa ao lado  :yb624:  , quero deixar aqui também o agradecimento a ti mais uma vez pela visita ao teu aquário, que embora dos 3 que visitamos seja o mais pequeno em tamanho, é sempre um aquário de referencia pela qualidade e simplicidade que apresenta, quero dar também os parabéns ao Heitor e agradecer a visita ao aquário dele, que embora recente está já com bom aspecto e com umas medidas espectaculares  :Palmas: , e finalmente agradecer ao Fernando a visita ao Oceanário ... ups isso é em Lisboa  :Coradoeolhos: , a sério a visita ao aquário dele que está numa fase muito, muito boa, que desde a minha ultima visita melhorou muito em termos de cores e crescimentos, sem duvida um aquário que merece ser publicitado em vários sítios não só aqui no fórum como em outros, como um verdadeiro exemplo da grandiosidade que existe no nosso pais neste mundo da aquariofilia, e por fim um agradecimento a todos os presentes pela simpatia e companhia num dia magnifico.

Aos senhores da maquinas fotográficas, não percam mais tempo aí no Photoshop e ponham lá essas fotos para que todos possam ver o dia magnifico que passamos.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

parece que estão todos com vergonha de mostrar as fotos  :Coradoeolhos:  começo então eu:

aquário PAulo Oliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

continuando...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

aquário heitor Simões:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

continuando...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

fotos do restaurante o Côdea:



o aquario dos  Discus



o aquario "central"





e a futura atracção principal!!!   :yb677:  :yb677:  em estado de montagem





vai sair um brutal aquario de SPS´s!!  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

e por último o aquario do Fernando Soares:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

continuando...

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola Pessoal

Foi um dia à boa moda antiga, que me fez lembrar o tempo em que havia convivios e visitas a aquarios pelo menos uma ves por mês.

Peço desculpa por não vos ter acompanhado da parte da manhã, mas por motivos alheios a minha vontade, não me foi de todo possivel.

Foi um sucesso, ter-se conseguido juntar 30 pessoas a mesa do almoço.
Acredito que se o tempo ajudasse, ainda estariam mais.

Agradeço a todos os que tornaram isto possivel.

Espero que se repita mais veses.

Agora venham de la essas fotos, ate agora só o Duarte postou, mas se bem me lembro havia mais maquinas no grupo.


Um abraço

----------

